# Wie kommen die Preisschwankungen bei RAM zustande?



## jimb0p (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

die Frage steht schon im Betreff, könnt ihr mir dazu was sagen? Gibt es dort eigentlich auch sowas wie einen aktuellen Verlauf wo man es nachvollziehen kann wie der aktuelle Preis auf dem Markt ist?

Gruß!


----------



## chmee (21. Oktober 2013)

Angebot und Nachfrage, ab und zu Naturkatastrophen. Es wird auf Halde produziert. Und es gibt nur ne Hand voll RAM-Chip-Hersteller, die anderen branden nur. Gibt es zuviel, sinkt der Preis, weil man es nicht los wird. Ist die Produktion/Output geringer als der Markt braucht, steigt die Nachfrage, somit der Preis. Sonderkonditionen zu besonderen Tagen (Weihnachten, bzw Tage nach Weihnachten etc pp). Eigentlich ganz simple Marktwirtschaft.

Zu aktuellen Preisverläufen kann man stets bei den großen Preissammlerseiten schauen, zB Hier 1 Jahr anwählen oder bei DRamExchange

mfg chmee


----------

